# Egg donor BFN...



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just feel a bit sad so wanted to write something down. 
I've just done my first egg donor cycle (2 good quality embryos transferred Day 4) in Spain and took the test this evening and it's a negative. 😞
I'm sure loads of people have been in this situation and it's just so depressing.
I felt that this was one big chance of it finally working. I've done 6 IVF's and this was my biggest % chance of it working. 
I still have 3 embryos frozen in spain to use but can't help think what's the point in using them if the best quality ones just failed. Not sure what to do next really. Not ready to give up just yet but feel I need to soon. 
I'm going to speak to my doctor about if there is anything that can be done about the implantation. 
Is it normal that the first cycle doesn't work but could then potentially work the next time, even using the same frozen donor eggs?  Thank you for listening!


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry  you could look at the multiple de bfn thread in donor eggs, there's a lot of wisdom there and successes after many failures xx


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. 
Is that the link called DE Multiple Thread Part 3?
Yes feel like I need to read some positive stories!


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
Just wanted to send you hugs xx
Don't assume your Frosties will not work they could be the ones..


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi hillbill yes that's the one, I haven't kept up with it lately but people on there really helped when I was in the same place you are now. Hoping you find your way through x


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your bfn. Life can be so cruel and it is such a hard journey. Don't despair, you still have a good % chance with your Frosties. 
Have you had any immune system testing etc? 
After lots of failed cycles, we tested and found i am MTHFR positive.  ( Though this apparently is quite common... 30% of population) and we were told there's no evidence it could cause problems with implantation.
We did our own research however and believed the contrary,  and decided to take low dose aspirin, vitamins b6, b12, folic acid and omega 3 oil ( NOT with vitamin a) .... I did speak with Dr and heamotologist before doing all this.
Needless to say, my next two treatments were successful. I'm not saying it's solely because of this as we also did other things different, but I am convinced through MTHFR was what had prevented important, antagonist in the past.
Speak to your Dr to check if you need any tests but be positive...you have those lovely 3 embies waiting for you.
Good luck


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah thank you for your possible message Karhog. 
I've had Natural Killer Cells tested but guess there are more I could have. 
I'll see what my doctor says and in the meantime focus on my 3 embies still to use. 😊


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Meant POSITIVE message!!


----------

